# T-Shirt Review Site List



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I was having the harding time trying to look around and find all of the Tee Shirt Review sites and it hit me! Why not list what I have and have you guys add to it? Add funny shirt sites, artistic shirt sites etc.

Post any active shirt review sites you seen or used. Be sure to note if you have used it in the past! Thanks guys, I look forward to a large list to help everyone.
*
T-SHIRT REVIEW WEBSITES*
TShirtReview.com
T-shirt Review Blog
T-shirt Casserole - T-shirt Review Weblog
Troundup - The T-shirt Lover’s Blog
T-Shirt Magazine- Free online t-shirt magazine
ThreadBanger
Shirtlog.com - tee blog for t-shirts
The T-Shirt Blog
:: addic[tee]d :: Fresh Tee Guide?
Fantastic Blognanza!
The Fat Seagull
CrownDozen.com
work is the curse of the drinking classes T-Shirts Reviewed at T-Shirt Junkies.com - a new t-shirt fix everyday
Embassy of Tees
HIDE YOUR ARMSA blog about hoodies & t-shirts
http://www.freshnessmag.com
http://hypebeast.com/
http://www.i-dmagazine.com/primary_index.htm
http://www.complex.com/blogs/


> http://hideyourarms.com/2008/06/23/lists-133-t-shirt-blogs/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You're too late.  Here is a list of 155 of them  Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogsbyHIDE YOUR ARMS


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you! I couldn't find one. Regardless, there are some that just are not on there (some are!). I think it would be great to expand on that list...
http://hideyourarms.com


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I was thinking about making a repository of marketing avenues... maybe I will


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> Thank you! I couldn't find one. Regardless, there are some that just are not on there (some are!). I think it would be great to expand on that list...
> http://hideyourarms.com


I think that list is a great starting point (it's also been posted here if you search for blogs )

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t41817.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t29995.html

Rather than recreating the wheel again by starting a new post, I think the current lists offer someone who is looking to try to market via blogs a VERY good start. 

Since there are so many t-shirt blogs these days, and people seem to be starting a new one all the time, I'd prefer not to start yet another list hear since it often encourages self promotion links to be posted as people try to drive traffic to their newly launched (or existing blog) by adding it to the list 

There are several "t-shirt blog roundup" posts floating around in Google and they are constantly being updated. If you read and subscribe to the blogs, you'll easily be able to stay updated on the latest sites.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you have links to sites another than hideyourarms with lists that are updated? I couldn't find any.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EnvyApparel said:


> Do you have links to sites another than hideyourarms with lists that are updated? I couldn't find any.


With the 160 (plus more in the comments) of hideyourarms, how much more do you need  

By the time you promote your clothing line through that list, you should either be on your way to a successful launch or headed in a new direction.

There's another good list here sorted by popularity: 
Absolute definitive list of t-shirt reviews blogs | T-Shirt Reviews Blog


----------

